# Saint-Saens Melodies orchestrated



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

So recently I bought a new album called "Saint-Saens Melodies avec Orchestre." Since I know most of Saint-Saens output I was interested how Saint-Saens composed his Melodies (French for Lieder) and of what quality they are. 
I also know that Saint-Saens was a great orchestrator (it says all I think when Ravel(Top leauge of orchestators) said he learned orchestration from Saint-Saens) and how he managed to convert many of his chamber works into great orchestral pieces (e.g. Introduction and Rondo Capriciosso, Finale of the 3rd Violin Concerto or Allegro Appassionato for Cello/Piano). 
To cut it short I was not expecting what was to come at all. The 19 out of Saint-Saens 20 and something orchestrated songs featured in the album are all great while some are real gems and show just why his most famous pupil Faure (the French Schubert - who is critically acclaimed to be the greatest French song writer) considered Saint-Saens to be the greatest living French composer....

Beautiful, transparent orchestration, long spun melodies and exotic flair. Those songs have it all. 
My favourites would be Angelus, La Brise, Extase, Desir d'Amour, Souvenances, Les cloches de la mer, La splendeur vide, Le pas d'armes du roi jean, La cloche, Plainte, Au cementiere and Danse Macabre (Version with voices).

It is a real discovery and the label Alpha Classics did a great deal for Saint-Saen's reputation. Anyone who is interested in French romantic Melodies should check out this album. The interpreters Yann Beuron and Tassis Christoyannis sing the pieces beautifully and with great flair and the orchestra under Markus Poschner is of high calibre. 

Has anyone also bought the album and has an opinion on it?


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

Also there is a version for Saint-Saens's melodies where the voice is replaced by an oboe. That is also a great album of great intimacy. 

It is from Bart Schneemann and Paolo Giacometti


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SAINT-SAËNS, mélodies avec orchestre - CD (Alpha Classics)
It's on my wish list for long , birthday almost coming up.


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

That's it. Unfortunately i don't know how to post pictures or videos but you did it for me! Thanks. 
I hope you will like the disc and have a great birthday


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Anankasmo said:


> That's it. Unfortunately i don't know how to post pictures or videos but you did it for me! Thanks.
> I hope you will like the disc and have a great birthday


If you read this you can find all the help you need, if not feel free to ask.
http://www.talkclassical.com/45348-posting-pictures.html


----------

